# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Nhờ các bác giúp đỡ Artcam 2010

## hung1706

Xin chào các bác. Tình hình là em cài lại Artcam 10 Jewelsmith (lúc trước em sử dụng bản 9). Lúc import hình thì màn hình nó hiển thị hình nổi 3d màu rất tối như hình dưới:



Các bác có cách nào hướng dẫn em chỉnh màu sắc cho sáng hơn để dễ nhìn hơn không ạ ? (bên bản 9 lúc trước màu tươi sáng lắm cơ mà T.T)
Xin cảm ơn các bác ợ !!!

----------


## tranphong248

Chào các bác, nhờ các bác xem dùm em lỗi này, E cài đặt trên win 8.1 ợ. Cách khắc phục nó sao ạ, cảm ơn các bác nhiều.

----------


## anhcos

Lỗi trên chả biết là gì, có thể do win8 chưa cài một số component của nó. 
Bác vào đây tải bản 2011 cài xem thế nào, mình chạy trên win10 bình thường.

----------

tranphong248

----------


## tranphong248

cảm ơn bác, lỗi của e nó như lày ạ:

nhờ các bác xem giúp em khắc phục. Cảm ơn các bác ạ

----------


## DuyManhBk

Lỗi hiển thị này bác thử vào Model>>Chọn Light, chỉnh độ sáng lên xem.

----------

hoitm, Mr.L, tranphong248

----------


## hoitm

> cảm ơn bác, lỗi của e nó như lày ạ:
> 
> nhờ các bác xem giúp em khắc phục. Cảm ơn các bác ạ


Mình cũng lỗi y chang nhưng khi cài bản 2011 thì không sao không biết khắc phục lỗi này sao nhỉ

----------


## anhcos

Các bác thử xử lỗi theo cách này xem:
http://forum.artcam.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=13446

----------


## tranphong248

lỗi này trên máy e tự khắc phục sau 1 thời gian ( do không tương thích plugin nào đó). Cái này trong video của bác Vũ Thành có nói đến. Chung quy là không ảnh hưởng nhiều ạh

----------


## legiao

> Xin chào các bác. Tình hình là em cài lại Artcam 10 Jewelsmith (lúc trước em sử dụng bản 9). Lúc import hình thì màn hình nó hiển thị hình nổi 3d màu rất tối như hình dưới:
> 
> 
> 
> Các bác có cách nào hướng dẫn em chỉnh màu sắc cho sáng hơn để dễ nhìn hơn không ạ ? (bên bản 9 lúc trước màu tươi sáng lắm cơ mà T.T)
> Xin cảm ơn các bác ợ !!!



bấm vào hình con mắt chọn open GL1 chú hưng ui

----------


## saudau

Các bác cho đào mộ lên hỏi về cài ArtCam 2010 trên Win 64Bit.

Mình đang dùng ArtCam 2010. Cài trên ein 32Bit thì rất OK. Tuy nhiên khi cài lại lên Win 64Bit thì khi cài đến MultiKey thì ko thỉ nào cài được. Xem trong, Device Manager thì có xuất hiện 1 thiết bị USB mới, nhưng nó bị bệnh gan vàng khè có cái dấu chấm than. (Mình đang cài Win7 64Bit). Có bác nào có thuốc trị bệnh này chỉ với. huhuhuhu.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe lâu lâu cho em hỏi ngu vài câu ạ  :Big Grin: . làm sao hô biến cho nó mất cái cây xỏ lá ba que như này vậy các cụ ạ. Em cảm ơn nhiều nhiều  :Big Grin:

----------


## DuyManhBk

> Hehe lâu lâu cho em hỏi ngu vài câu ạ . làm sao hô biến cho nó mất cái cây xỏ lá ba que như này vậy các cụ ạ. Em cảm ơn nhiều nhiều


Hehe, cái này phải xử lý trên Zbrush thôi chứ ArtCam bó tay chấm cơm ạ.

----------

